# Challah Zeppoles



## debthecook (Dec 6, 2004)

Another great recipe from Chef Jeff Nathan from the Jewish TV Network:

CHALLAH ZEPPOLES 

YIELD: 6 - 8 


Ingredients Needed: 
1 teaspoon cinnamon 
1 teaspoon nutmeg 
Pinch of salt 
3 tablespoons sugar 
2 ounces triple sec liquor 
1 large challah, or other egg bread, cut into large cubes 
8 eggs, beaten 
¼ cup non-dairy creamer 
1 tablespoon vanilla extract 
Salad oil, as needed for frying 


Directions: 
Dissolve the spices in triple sec.  Pour into eggs, set aside.  Place challah cubes in a large bowl.  Pour all other ingredients over the challah and soak 10 minutes.  Fry each cube on all sides in hot oil and remove to a baking sheet when golden brown. Re-heat in oven when ready to serve.  Place zeppoles in lunch size paper bags and sprinkle with confectioner sugar and raspberry dripping sauce. 



Raspberry Sauce: 
3 pints fresh raspberries 
6 tablespoons sugar 
2 ounce water 
2 ounce triple sec or favorite fruit liquor 
Directions: 
Combine all ingredients in a food processor and puree until smooth. If desired, strain out the seeds. Adjust sugar as necessary. Serve chilled.


----------

